# Is Hun Yuan considered Chen Style?



## hziervogel (Oct 22, 2006)

Is Hun Yuan considered Chen Style or is it a considered a new style derived from Chen?   I understand there may be some controversy in the Chen community about this style.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 22, 2006)

hziervogel said:


> Is Hun Yuan considered Chen Style or is it a considered a new style derived from Chen? I understand there may be some controversy in the Chen community about this style.


 

This style was founded by Feng Xiaquan (I think I have that spelled correctly), in Beijing.  It was formally announced a few years ago, and  generally accepted by the Tai Chi community as a separate system, altho it is very closely related to Chen, and in a way can almost be considered a variant of Chen.  I have seen the names used together: huan yin chen tai chi chuan (i never remember exactly how it is spelled).  

Master Feng was a student of Chen Fa Ke, and was also a teacher of the current head of Chen Village (I always forget his name as well).  Since he is not part of the Chen family, he holds no position in the family art, even tho strictly speaking he is senior to them.

The art has kept the forms of Chen, set 1 and 2 (pau choi set), sword, broadsword, spear, etc., as well as Master Feng has developed some additional shorter sets: 24, 32, 38, probably some others, and also uses some older sets, from which Set 1 and 2 were derived.

Master Feng has altered the way the forms are done somewhat.  The stances are often not as deep as Chen, as he feels they can lead to knee problems down the road.  The characteristic stamping that is often seen in Chen has also been softened, as he feels this leads to health problems later in life as well.

I have never met Master Feng, but I understand he still accepted challenge fights into his 70s, and couldn't be beat.  My sifu is his student, and goes to Beijing each year to train with him.  I only had a chance to work with one of his close students on one occasion, when my sifu brought him to San Francisco for a series of workshops.  He was like an oak tree with legs.  When he wanted to move, you could not stop him.  The sense of power that you felt in him was kind of scary, altho he was a very nice man.


----------

